# Bumps on head and flakes in ear



## melodytufono (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a 10 week old puppy that had been wonderful, up until just a few days ago she started getting bumps on her head. I figured they were hives so I put Benadryl cream on the bumps, the next day the spot I rubbed the cream on was better, but the bumps started slowly spreading. I gave her a tiny piece of the Benadryl pill and it started going down. Now they're worse and the bumps are starting to flake. On top of that she has flakes in her ear with the area turning purple with the flakes. I'm scared it might be the beginning of something really bad.

I do know that when the bumps showed up she met two other dogs, an older blue nose and a small chihuahua. They may have fleas, not sure if it's just coincidence or if it's a reaction from them.

Since the day I got her she's always had small flake looking particles on her back only though.

P.s. I tried uploading pictures, not sure how it works, this is my first time using this website

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melodytufono (Dec 22, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Allergies. 


What are you feeding? Take some time to poke around in here. You will see A LOT of dogs have allergies due to over breeding, genetics, and bad food. 

The little flakes on her back as a pup were probably just skin flakes from growing. The head bumps and flaking ears are allergies more than likely. Get her on some GRAIN free food. Most pet stores carry grain free.


----------

